# HGH dosing offseason



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Say you could only afford to run around 18iu GH a week inan offseason how would you run it? Is it worth running it?

4iu x 5 a week

6iu M W F

4iu EOD


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not trying to be a smart arse but surely you'd be better waiting until you can afford more


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Not trying to be a smart arse but surely you'd be better waiting until you can afford more


 No worries mate. I'm looking at it from a point that at the moment this is what I could run for a sustainable time. If it's really not worth it I won't bother. I know it's common for people to run 10iu M W F.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

There is a link at the top of this forum showing that 8iu MWF run for 6 weeks produces results so 6iu MWF should also produce results. Whether these are worth it or not is only something each person can decide themselves.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/190042-body-composition-response-to-exogenous-gh-while-training-in-highly-conditioned-adults/?do=embed


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

J4MES said:


> Say you could only afford to run around 18iu GH a week inan offseason how would you run it? Is it worth running it?
> 
> 4iu x 5 a week
> 
> ...


 Dose is user dependant on goals and budget.

1 kit of 100iu at 5iu a day will last 4 weeks / 1 month.

5iu a day for 5 days a week is 25 iu and four weeks is 100 iu.

You could do 7 days a week of growth but it's not advisable, 5 days on and 2 days off or M/W/F.

The off days must not be consecutive, they should be tuesday and thursday or sunday and tuesday or monday and thursday etc.

Time off growth allows for natural distribution of growth hormone.

The best off season benefit/cost ratio I would say was 2.iu ED.

2 .i.u ED M/W/F would give 16 weeks worth from a 100 i.u KIT,

This works out cheaper than my protein powder!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Dose is user dependant on goals and budget.
> 
> 1 kit of 100iu at 5iu a day will last 4 weeks / 1 month.
> 
> ...


 What's your thoughts on the Ansomone kits? I could run that at 8-10iu m w f?

Thanks for the detailed reply


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

J4MES said:


> What's your thoughts on the Ansomone kits? I could run that at 8-10iu m w f?
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply


 I would only use Ansomone or black top hyge bud.

Dose is dependant on funds bud.

I personally just like to run small doses.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Abc987 said:


> Not trying to be a smart arse but surely you'd be better waiting until you can afford more


 why does he need more?



J4MES said:


> What's your thoughts on the Ansomone kits? I could run that at 8-10iu m w f?
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply


 why would you want to run 8-10iu M/W/F 6iu is a very good dose


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> why does he need more?
> 
> why would you want to run 8-10iu M/W/F 6iu is a very good dose


 I've never run it mate but am thinking of in near future

as said I wasn't trying to be smart but he said if money was an issue and I only had x amount to run how would you? To me I'd wait until I can afford to run the amount I want. I'm sure that op has changed and only had enough for a 5-6 weeks. Might be wrong though

on a side not is it better to run on a cut/prep or off season/bulk?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> why does he need more?
> 
> why would you want to run 8-10iu M/W/F 6iu is a very good dose


 So 6iu/ 18iu a week of legit ansomone would be very effective longs all factors are in play?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've never run it mate but am thinking of in near future
> 
> as said I wasn't trying to be smart but he said if money was an issue and I only had x amount to run how would you? To me I'd wait until I can afford to run the amount I want. I'm sure that op has changed and only had enough for a 5-6 weeks. Might be wrong though
> 
> on a side not is it better to run on a cut/prep or off season/bulk?


 No mate haven't changed the original post. Just stated this is amounts I could run for the forseable future and was seeing if it was worth it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

J4MES said:


> No mate haven't changed the original post. Just stated this is amounts I could run for the forseable future and was seeing if it was worth it


 My bad then mate, for some reason I thought you meant ?5 weeks.

As I stated above I've never run so not clued up and wouldn't advise myself without my own experience!

Have you run it before? How long is the foreseeable

im toying with the idea of intruding it myself but not clued up enough yet.

Plan is 2 bulk cycles then if they go well a pre/cut early next year. Would I be better running it 2nd bulk or through prep if I decide to use?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Abc987 said:


> I've never run it mate but am thinking of in near future
> 
> as said I wasn't trying to be smart but he said if money was an issue and I only had x amount to run how would you? To me I'd wait until I can afford to run the amount I want. I'm sure that op has changed and only had enough for a 5-6 weeks. Might be wrong though
> 
> on a side not is it better to run on a cut/prep or off season/bulk?


 no thats cool buddy, 6 of one, half a dozen of the other buddy what i mean GH will help in both Prep and Off Season.

the biggest thing you will notice with HGH is the oxidisation of fat so good in prep and good to keep a decent amount of condition in the offseason, it all depends on your metabolism, muscle base etc.



J4MES said:


> So 6iu/ 18iu a week of legit ansomone would be very effective longs all factors are in play?


 yes without a doubt in general guys take far to much GH, believe me, if you take more than 18 - 24iu of legit GH per week you will be in agony from water retention around your joints....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

FWIW dorian yates recently did an interview on Rxmuscle with dave palumbo and when asked about GH he said he was doing 8IU per day IIRC but then switched to 16iu MWF and he said he noticed absolute no difference despite being on less total GH per week and obviously less frequent shots

also me stating the 16 iu MWF is just what yates said he took, im not disagreeing with pscarb, im in no position to with what limited knowledge i have on GH, im sure yates like all other professional bodybuilders particularly back in the 90s when the knowledge of the stuff wasnt what it is today they probably didnt want to 'risk' taking less

also have to remember that yates was a true mass monster that no one on this forum is even close to in terms of LBM so would likely utilize higher doses better than most

i digress, what i took from it along with paul's postings is MWF is ample and why tf would you want to stab yourself anymore than you have to, if youre not sick of it already i assure you that one day you will be


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> FWIW dorian yates recently did an interview on Rxmuscle with dave palumbo and when asked about GH he said he was doing 8IU per day IIRC but then switched to 16iu MWF and he said he noticed absolute no difference despite being on less total GH per week and obviously less frequent shots
> 
> also me stating the 16 iu MWF is just what yates said he took, im not disagreeing with pscarb, im in no position to with what limited knowledge i have on GH, im sure yates like all other professional bodybuilders particularly back in the 90s when the knowledge of the stuff wasnt what it is today they probably didnt want to 'risk' taking less
> 
> ...


 in my opinion, M/W/F is a far superior protocol than ED use not really to do with the effectiveness of the GH as such if the dose is matched but the negative aspects like Insulin resistance, the natural pulse of GH and even water retention.

my comment above is aimed more at the general gym rat who takes a dose like 10iu per day with little to no sides, that's either not GH or is dosed incorrectly


----------

